# I'm afraid to try therapy again



## kam21 (May 11, 2015)

I really need advice on this.

I went to therapy (which was extremely hard to do) recently after having an anxiety attack at work, and i thought everything was going okay, but then my therapist had to fill stuff out because I was on leave for work and she just seemed annoyed to me. I felt extremely awkward, then. One day, I guess she was going to cancel the appointment, but she called and didn't leave a message and since i didnt recognize the number I went to my appointment and the door was locked. She never called again and I feel like it's because she thought I was too much of a burden or I wasn't worth the trouble so I of course didn't call back to reschedule. Now, since I never got help for my problems I know I need to find another one if I want to get help, right? I'm just scared that the same thing will happen and I'll just feel like I'm a pest or whatever. I mean, when they listen it just seems like they don't actually care. Is it just me? I really don't know how to feel or reach out again after the last experience. It took a lot for me to make the first step in admitting i needed help and my counselor just left me out in the cold (literally. i stood outside of the building in the winter.) advice on this? am I being overdramatic?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It sounds like she might have been calling to change the time or something. 

I think you're reading too much into it. I think of therapists and shrinks like I do plumbers or electricians - we get one when we need help with something. It's obviously a lot more complicated than fixing a light in your house, but they're essentially just doing a service for you and shouldn't be seen as anything else. If you don't feel comfortable with her just find another one. And try not to build it up into something bigger than it is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think she would have thought of you as too much of a burden. That may be your SA talking there. Everybody starts out rough, even those who were smoothed out and roughed up. You technically aren't starting over. You are still ahead of where you were in the very beginning.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I say try again.

You could tell the new therapist about your experiences (leave out the person's name since a lot of therapists probably know one another) so that they know where you're coming from. I think cognitive therapy would be very appropriate right now to pursue. Psychology Today ( www.psychologytoday.com ) has a directory of therapists (although insurance or managed health might direct you elsewhere).


----------

